# 2 weeks separated



## Akira (Oct 24, 2011)

I dont know what else to do to feel better about it, we had 6 years together, than she cheated on me and we split up 1 week after our anniversary, and now im feeling really sad, i miss her a lot, i dont know what to do... kinda desperate... :scratchhead:


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Are you wanting to save your marriage or do you want to move on? Either way it is hard. Is she still with the OM?


----------



## Akira (Oct 24, 2011)

she didnt have a OM, she had at least 3 lovers, and i want to move on, just dont know how... its really hard


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Don't blame you there. It's probably for the best. Try to spend time with loving family and friends. Perhaps throw yourself into a hobby, etc. The important thing is to keep your mind off of her. It does take time. Concentrate on becoming your own best friend for now.

Hang in there!


----------



## Akira (Oct 24, 2011)

yeah, im trying to socialize, stay outside the apartment, and hang out with friends, but when i shower or go to sleep... thats the problem. Plus i dont have family here, i live alone in japan, and my family lives in Brazil.


----------

